# Axillary Mass diagnosis



## klmckirryher (Nov 29, 2016)

Which code would you use for a left axillary mass?  R22.32 or R22.2 
Thank you to anyone who can answer for me.  I am getting two different codes from two different coders.  
Karen McK  

karenmck53@gmail.com


----------



## iowagirl77 (Dec 5, 2016)

For a mass of the axilla I'd lean towards R22.2 for the trunk, rather than R22.32 for the arm. If the mass were to be considered a neoplasm, the table also directs you to see trunk (not arm) when you look up axilla. I hope that helps!


----------



## klmckirryher (Dec 29, 2016)

*Axillary Mass*

Thank you Iowagirl77.


----------

